# Trying out "The Spinning Gambler", today's attempts



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Inspired by Treefork and Graywolf... I decided to raise the bar a touch with "The Spinning Gambler"... the videos will explain it all pretty well.

this is my first attempt:






this is my second attempt a few hours later:






I noticed a marked improvement from the first to second try.... tonight I'll sleep on it and maybe, just maybe get this done tomorrow or the next...


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Good shooting. I did see smoke and the card hit on a shot in the second vid.

Great set up. What is your rotating base from?


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Bill, this is absolutely crazy....and I love it!!! I need to find a motor...I see a trip to the pawn shop in my future.

You just keep raising the bar and inspiring us.

Thank you

Todd


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow.... Bill....


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

That is awesome! You came close a couple of times. I believe you can do it.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Alien alert ... Alien alert!!!! You are just not human, Bill!!!! anic: anic: anic:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

C'mon Guys... In the Pocket Predator contests we've already proven far more of us are capable of far more than we realize.

I'm sure there's many on here who could do the same if not better!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I'm in....motor is on order. I have a temp spinner and swing made up, just have to find time to get after it.

Todd


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh you know what... I don't think I explained what the motor is from!

It's a disco ball motor, bought off ebay. I bought it some time ago to make rotating slingshot images of our production pieces... just never got around to it. So now it's being used as a target stage spinner... really cool little motor, super quiet and pretty strong too. It's cost (I think) around $15.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Bill....you did mention it in the video of the spinning matches. I just ordered one for $18 delivered. Most of them are verrrry slow...1 ot 3 rpm, but if you do a little research you can find them in the 5 or 6 rpm range, similar to the one you have.

Todd


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Oh you know what... I don't think I explained what the motor is from!
> 
> It's a disco ball motor, bought off ebay. I bought it some time ago to make rotating slingshot images of our production pieces... just never got around to it. So now it's being used as a target stage spinner... really cool little motor, super quiet and pretty strong too. It's cost (I think) around $15.





GrayWolf said:


> Bill....you did mention it in the video of the spinning matches. I just ordered one for $18 delivered. Most of them are verrrry slow...1 ot 3 rpm, but if you do a little research you can find them in the 5 or 6 rpm range, similar to the one you have.
> 
> Todd


Thanks guys, for the info on that.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

wow nice vid`s ! thanks for another sleeples night ;-)

cheers


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I think that is really tuff because the match is so far away from the card.The ammo deflects off the match head to much. Its hard with the match close to the card. A fraction of a milllimeter and the card is not cut. With that type of spin ,you have just a fraction of a second to make the shot

We love your videos. Keep them coming!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

From the few shots I have tried, I believe that the match needs to be a little ahead of 180 degrees in the spin, not exactly in line with the card. There is enough spin between the hit of the match and the front of the card to allow the card to rotated too much to be fully cut. While this might just be a fraction of an inch, the difference between success and failure is in the minute details.

Todd


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Well I didn't get a chance to try this out yesterday due to it raining all day long and stuff... plus I used up my allotted shooting time setting up and doing the 5 for 5 challenge thing...

And of course today it's looking like I won't get a chance to give it a real go because it's so humid I don't think it's possible to even strike a match.

So maybe it'll be this weekend before I can really try this one out again... sucks not being able to do something really challenging and fun because of the weather!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's the latest few attempts... close but not quite there yet:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good shooting Bill


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

So many that are close....just a matter of time and you will have this.

Todd


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Close, so close, Bill. I am sure you will get it before long.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Just awesome shooting ! We love the shooting series "Top Shot" but I find it amazing that our top SS shooters (which most definitely does not include me!) regularly achieve trick shots that are more demanding than many of those done with sighted firearms by champion shooters!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Ruthie.

In all honesty, the finest marksmen on the planet really are on this forum... and I'm sure because of the innate potential in so many of us, the best of the best is still out there and doesn't even know it yet.

Everybody should just TRY things that seem impossible... YOU might surprise yourself and find out you're a LOT better than you ever dreamed possible. I know that's been my story, and it's the same for several of the top shooters here now.

They tried something new... they got out of their comfort zone and "stepped up to the plate"... "swung and missed a few times" but stuck with it and now they can give ANYBODY that's been on the Topshot show a real run for their money... and could probably win the whole thing.

But you have to remember something though... shows like Topshot and others, are not about finding the actual best shots in the world... they are about entertainment, and apparently people like me don't gesture enough while speaking, and don't speak with enough of a hick accent to make it entertaining.... that according to the casting department at Pilgrim Studios anyway.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay, here's the last on this shot... I was going to redo this video, but have decided to move on to a harder challenge instead and do that.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting, Bill. Since you posted this on Youtube, and I saw it there, I posted here on the forum in another thread ... did not mean to preempt you! Absolutely great shot.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

